# DP zu DVI-D 144hz Adapter



## Schmocki (28. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Leute,

ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe. 
Habe einen PC für einen Kollegen gebaut. 

Er möchte seinen Bildschirm mit den nativen 144hz betreiben, ich wusste aber nicht dass sein Bildschirm keinen DP Eingang hat bzw. und die Grafikkarte keinen DVI-D Ausgang.

Graka: Gainward GeForce RTX 2080 Phoenix GS ab €' '769 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
3x DP
1x HDMI
1x USB-C

Bildschirm: XL2411 144Hz 24 inch e-Sports Monitor | ZOWIE Europe
1xDVI-D
1xHDMI

Gibt es eine möglichkeit über die vorhandenen Slots + evtl. Adapter die 144hz zu bekommen?

Würde mich über jede Idee/Hilfe freuen

Greetz Schmocki


----------



## bschicht86 (28. Oktober 2018)

Es gibt aktive(!) Adapter, die das können (DP zu DVI-D)

Ansonsten probier es über HDMI


----------



## gekipptesBit (28. Oktober 2018)

Ich hatte mit HDMI-zu-HDMI ein besseres Bildergebnis und bessere Einstellmöglichkeiten als von DP-Port-zu-HDMI.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Oktober 2018)

HDMI wird nicht funktionieren und er braucht DP auf DVI DL.
Ein einfacher DP auf DVI-D Adapter reicht da nicht. 
Die aktiven Kosten so um die 70-100 Euro.


----------



## Schmocki (28. Oktober 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> HDMI wird nicht funktionieren und er braucht DP auf DVI DL.
> Ein einfacher DP auf DVI-D Adapter reicht da nicht.
> Die aktiven Kosten so um die 70-100 Euro.



Hast du da ein Bespiel Link für mich evtl. ?

Kann man mit HDMI 2.0 Kabeln nicht zu mindest 120hz erreichen ? Vielleicht wäre das ja eine kompromiss Lösung.

danke für die Antworten


----------



## JoM79 (28. Oktober 2018)

Das HDMI Kabel nützt dir nichts, wenn es der Monitor nicht unterstützt.
Was du versuchen kannst, ist ein benutzerdefinierte Auflösung für HDMI erstellen.
In der Nvidiasystemsteuerung unter Auflösung auf Anpassen und dann benutzerspezifische Auflösung erstellen.
Am besten vorher mit DVI auf 144Hz stellen und die angezeiten Werte notieren.
Diese dann bei HDMI eintragen.

Club 3D CAC-1051 DisplayPort Adapter auf DVI-D: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## Schmocki (29. Oktober 2018)

Danke für die Hilfe ! Auflösung werde ich testen. 
Sonst hilft dann halt nur der Adapter.


----------



## eupho (31. Oktober 2018)

moin, ich stehe gerade vor dem gleichen problem....

günstige alternativen die zwar 1080p versprechen liefern aber bestimmt keine 144 hz, richtig?

hilft ja nur ein neuer monitor, weil ein adapter ist ja auch irgendwo eingechränkt


----------

